# skeleton clock help identifying just inherited



## mxdeanmay (Jul 3, 2016)

hi I just inherited this clock found in loft in a box and none of the family knows anything about it she past away at age of 94 so we don't know how long it been up there like some help with information on it and valuation for insuring it thanks


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

What a lovely thing, does it work?

You won't get (and shouldn't rely on) a valuation from the forum - you should take it to a pro for that.


----------



## mxdeanmay (Jul 3, 2016)

it dose work well but the thing is who a pro as there loads so say clock people out there but they don't know anything


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice clock... Any makers marks if you look closer?


----------



## mxdeanmay (Jul 3, 2016)

no marks unfortunately


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

I would love that its stunning


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Suggest you comb antique clock dealers. Hermle of Germany for one manufacturer, for example. here is one similar to your?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282082606187?rmvSB=true

mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It is a modern reproduction from the last 10 years or so, have seen these clocks coming up for auctions over the past 5 years.............they make the low hundreds.......£100-£200

Victorian Skeleton clocks go for around the £600 mark

It's only Smiths of Clerkenwell or Dent Skeleton clocks which go into five figures.......These clocks have "six spoke" wheels and are of the highest craftmanship

In fact an identical clock to yours was in a clock auction in the UK with a £400-£500 estimate. It did not sell as did not reach it's reserve.

I hope that helps


----------



## mxdeanmay (Jul 3, 2016)

well clock been look at by valuemystuff there say it worth £700 to £800 i have also been to my auction house there say one sold last year for £1500 and it was same


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It is interesting that they quote the dial as painted black numerals when period clocks would have been black wax engraved........

The fusee barrel would also be enlarged to accomodate the chain fusee, not a cable as it would have had one if being a period piece

Well best to sell it at the auction house, i wish you all the best with the sale.

Here is a link to an identical brand new skeleton clock for sale from Proclocks for £900

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-Rococo-Skeleton-Clock-Porcelain-Cartouche-Dial-Chain-Fusee-/381683400382


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This is a most interesting post. Obviously your auction house are true experts in their field. If you do decide to sell the clock I would be really interested in the sale price as a reference point. For me personally, a true family heirloom has a value far greater than monetary.


----------

